# Schrader fireplace



## Wood Burning man (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a Schrader fireplace probably 1980s circa that has trees on the doors has a 8-inch flu coming out the top Center of stove. I am having trouble finding adapter for the stove that will fit over the 8 coming out to the 8 inch stove pipe. Any ideas on where to locate this?


----------



## Wood Burning man (Jan 13, 2018)

This is a picture of the stove in question. Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 13, 2018)

Check this: http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/Search.aspx?key=stove pipe adapter


----------



## coaly (Jan 13, 2018)

Is this a Fireplace Insert with no legs called a Fireplace Insert, or freestanding stove?

The connector pipe goes inside the collar on a stove. If the crimped end doesn't fit, crimp smaller with hand crimpers until it fits.
An insert uses a "boot" to connect to the flue liner that should extend all the way to the top of chimney.


----------



## Wood Burning man (Jan 13, 2018)

coaly said:


> Is this a Fireplace Insert with no legs called a Fireplace Insert, or freestanding stove?
> 
> The connector pipe goes inside the collar on a stove. If the crimped end doesn't fit, crimp smaller with hand crimpers until it fits.
> An insert uses a "boot" to connect to the flue liner that should extend all the way to the top of chimney.



It is a free standing stove.


----------



## coaly (Jan 13, 2018)

No adapter necessary.
Crimp the male end of connector pipe until it fits into the stove collar. Insert 3 screws through collar into pipe as well as at each pipe joint.
The pipe must be inside collar so any condensate can drip back into the stove to be consumed.


----------



## Wood Burning man (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the input. This helps a lot.


----------

